# Looks like fat is good for something after all!



## ZoeRipper (Jan 14, 2010)

As I've previously posted, I've adopted two female rats.

Right now I've got the hairless one, Bug, sleeping under my hoodie, cuddling with my belly flub. I'm guessing that's the equivalent of at least 3 other rats.

But if it keeps my ratty happy, well then.

Looks like my extra fluff is good for something, other than weighing me down!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 15, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> As I've previously posted, I've adopted two female rats.Right now I've got the hairless one, Bug, sleeping under my hoodie, cuddling with my belly flub. I'm guessing that's the equivalent of at least 3 other rats.
> 
> But if it keeps my ratty happy, well then.
> 
> Looks like my extra fluff is good for something, other than weighing me down!


Do you think that you'll lose that "extra fluff" with your next molt?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

The kitties seem to love my extra flab too, lol. Misty will sit in my lap and knead my belly flab. Magic, who usually always sleeps in the crook of the back side of my knees (on top of the covers), sometimes likes to worm his way under the cover to the same space and knead my butt and thighs.  Makes it hard to go to sleep though!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 15, 2010)

Well maybe that is what I'm missing. Apparently my lap is too small and bony for even my lap dog to want to curl up on it. Oh well, at least the mantises don't mind that I'm built like a stick... :blink:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 15, 2010)

Come to the south!

Within two days we'll have you at about 200 lbs!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol, well I live in South Florida so if I go much further south I'm going to be sleeping with the fishes. :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, to be in Florida.. You lucky, lucky dog.

Come to Oklahoma, we'll give you fried rattlesnake.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Come to Illinois... we'll corn-feed you up! :lol:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually would like to try snake one day, that and fried scorpion. Not sure what it is but something about how crispy and crunchy they look makes them seem so tempting and tasty.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I actually would like to try snake one day, that and fried scorpion. Not sure what it is but something about how crispy and crunchy they look makes them seem so tempting and tasty.


Can't say I'm with you on that one.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 16, 2010)

I sure don't wanna try either of them.

Something about eating a dead thing that could kill me, while it was alive freaks me out.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

A cow could possiby kill you... but it's so much cuter.  I love beef!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Can't say I'm with you on that one.


Knowing me that will probably be my face when I finally try one, but something about them looks awfully yummy. In truth though I've never been much of a meat eater.


----------

